# Since Lightscribe (and others like it) are dead, are there any laser-labeling solutions around?



## Jayro (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm asking because lightscribe discs are nearly impossible to find in shops now, and I'm iffy about buying them online.

I hate using sharpies or inkjet for paying customers of mine, so that r you know of any, I'd like to know.


----------



## jesterscourt (Feb 9, 2016)

Lightscribe has been discontinued since 2013, and looking for blank media is running 2-6$/disc which is insane.  
LabelFlash was the competitor, and I can't find anything cheaper than 1.75$/disc ... plus you need a new drive to burn it, and the discs only come in a blue color.

Why not look at getting a thermal printer?  That way you aren't tied to proprietary media.  It would be a one time cost for the printer (and the toner...) but it won't gouge you on the media, and you have a lessened likelihood of it being discontinued in the near term.


----------



## gudenau (Feb 9, 2016)

Try printing labels, if you want to be fancy you could use color.


----------



## funnystory (Feb 9, 2016)

Jayro said:


> I'm asking because lightscribe discs are nearly impossible to find in shops now, and I'm iffy about buying them online.
> 
> I hate using sharpies or inkjet for paying customers of mine, so that r you know of any, I'd like to know.



I remember when i used to care about this lol. Man I can't believe lightscribe died.


----------



## loco365 (Feb 9, 2016)

jesterscourt said:


> Lightscribe has been discontinued since 2013, and looking for blank media is running 2-6$/disc which is insane.


Holy shit. I remember our desktop came with lightscribe compatibility, and while it was really neat, it was somewhat limited, but $2-$6 for a disc is fucking insane. I'm kinda glad I don't have to muck around with that anymore.


----------



## Originality (Feb 9, 2016)

Light scribe discontinued? I... Didn't know.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 9, 2016)

I am sitting here wondering if I ever used such a thing beyond a proof of concept... I do not think I did.

If handwriting or wobble inducing sticky label are not on the cards (or discs as the case may be) what about a stencil and some kind of sprayed paint?

Personally the only things I really burn these days are documents and such from recovered drives or if I think it a wise idea for a machine I am fixing* (and with gigs of flash going for next to nothing these days...) so I tend to just stick them in a nice case and maybe do a nice label on a laser printer.


*they say everybody forgets to back up once, I reckon some have taken to "that guy once recovered some deleted files from my camera, that will do".


----------



## Jayro (Feb 9, 2016)

I use external USB 3.0 SSDs for backups, I just have most of my bootable OS discs for PC repair on Optical, and I like them to have good-looking labels of what they are. Buying a thermal printer for discs sounds nice and promising, but I can't really justify the cost... I have a labelflash drive in an old laptop, I could probably get it to do "Disc [email protected]" (which I wish would have taken off more than it dd)


----------

